# tecumseh surging problem



## engine man

hello i have a 8hp roper snowblower with a tecumseh engine on it. i restored it and it was running smooth but the carburetor had varnish in it so i cleaned it real good 3 times with carb cleaner and rebuilt the carburetor with all new jets, gaskets and needle and seat but when i put it back together it surges even when i try adjusting it. what is wrong with it??
thanks
engine man


----------



## 30yearTech

Governor linkages may not be hooked up correctly, governor may need to be adjusted.


----------



## bobotech

How does one adjust the governor on a Tecumseh engine? I'm having the same problem.


----------



## 30yearTech

locate the linkage from the throttle on the carburetor that extends to the arm comming off of the engine. This arm is the governor arm and is attached to the governor shaft coming out of the engine block with a mtg screw or clamp.

To adjust the governor, loosen the screw holding the arm or clamp, push on the arm in the direction that opens the throttle on the carburetor to the full open (fast) position and hold it there. Now turn the governor shaft or clamp in the same direction that opens the throttle until it stops. Tighten the retaining screw or clamp down. Thats all there is to it.

JUST REMEMBER THAT THE GOVERNOR SHAFT SHOULD ALWAYS BE TURNED IN THE SAME DIRECTION THE GOVERNOR ARM TURNS TO OPEN THE THROTTLE WIDE OPEN. 

The governor shaft must be turned until it stops to make sure that it is resting on the governor spool on internal governors. Air vane governors have no adjustment other then the spring tension.


----------



## madmanmoose

not all engine surges are caused by govenor linkage. surges are also cause by torn or missing carb gaskets allowing extra air into intake chamber. if you disconect govenor linkage and the engine still surges check gaskets if not adjust linkage as advised.


----------



## bobotech

My engine only surges when I let the governor arm be free. If I hold it, the engine settles to a steady idle. I just rebuild the carb and put new gaskets on it and put new fuel and vacuum lines on it so I really think its a governor adjustment issue.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## engine man

ok thanks for the reply i might have the throttle linkage hooked up in the wrong spot so i will try that. i have already adjusted the governor and i think it might be sucking air on one of the gaskets aswell.
thanks


----------



## big ed

If The Surging Continues After The Gaskets Are Checked The Carb May Still
Have Some Thing Plugging The Idle Passage Spray Carb Cleaner And Compessed Air And Maybe Some Tag Wire Good Luck


----------



## engine man

well i tried every hole for the linkage to go in and nothing so i tried a new gasket and it still surges so i think your right Big ed there might still be something plogging one of the holes so sometime i will get some good carb cleaner the stuff i have sucks for that so i will let you know what happens.
thanks for the replys
enine man


----------

